# new spinning reel



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

i have been looking for a new lighter inshore reel and want around 200 yds of 10# line. my price range right now is up to about 70$. the 2 i am looking at right now are the daiwa exceler 3000, and the shimano sahara 4000 but am opened to suggestions. thank you


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

for that price range, those new saharas are gonna be tough to beat. also look at the quantum catalyst inshore. you can find them on places like ebay in that price range. ive fished the 20 size hard for over 2 years and it's still as smooth as the day it came outta the box. great bang for your buck.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*Quantum Pulse 30, 40*

Some guy on eBay is selling closeout the Quantum Pulse in size 30 and 40.
Prices are going, with shipping, between $18 and $25.
I have a 30 and I am impressed. It is SMOOTH and looks like it's much the same as the Boca... all metal construction, magnetic bail trip, large line roller, solid little reel.

I intend to pick up a 40 also for exactly the application you mention.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

thanks for the reply . i checked and the sahara had over 4.5# more drag than the excelor!


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

i've owned a sahara 4000. they are excellent reels for the price.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I own the Sahara its a nice reel but I have found in the past few years that I like the Daiwa’s better. I have the Laguna, which has been discontinued and replaced by the Exceler. For the most part it is the same reel so I think that you cannot go wrong with this reel.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Bigcatch why do you need 200yds. for an inshore reel useing 10# test? Go ahead and invest in a Penn Slammer get a 260 or 360 you will not regret it. They will out perform any Shimano or Quantum on the market as they are not Saltwater reels.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

seajay said:


> Bigcatch why do you need 200yds. for an inshore reel useing 10# test? Go ahead and invest in a Penn Slammer get a 260 or 360 you will not regret it. They will out perform any Shimano or Quantum on the market as they are not Saltwater reels.


thanks for the reply. but i probably didnt give enough explanation of what i want. im looking for a light reel to put on a jigging rod. i will also jigg this off the pier. my last broke and am getting a different kind. this will be used for jigging for spanish makeral, bluefish, flounder, puppy drum, and stripers. i already have a bigger 12' setup


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

seajay said:


> Go ahead and invest in a Penn Slammer get a 260 or 360 you will not regret it. They will out perform any Shimano or Quantum on the market as they are not Saltwater reels.


so what makes a reel a "saltwater reel?"


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

daiwa bg15..simple..strong..reliable

jmo


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Just for what it is worth the Owner and his Son from local tackle shop here in FL use the SHARA on the Flats (Crystal River//Homosassa) for trout/red/snook/spanish and as owner he could use his choice of Reels, he said best Reel for money ,good selling reel


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

uncdub13 said:


> so what makes a reel a "saltwater reel?"


im guessing sealed drag system, corrosion resistant ball bearings, corrosion resistance, durability!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Inshore you said it best. :beer::fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

inshoreangler95 said:


> im guessing sealed drag system, corrosion resistant ball bearings, corrosion resistance, durability!


Yeah, both Shimano and Quantum make several models with all of the above features. I guess what I meant to ask is what differentiates a Penn Slammer as a "saltwater reel" over any Shimano or Quantum on the market?

Not trying to knock on the Slammer (they're solid reels), but saying Shimano or Quantum don't make "saltwater reels" is misleading.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

uncdub13 said:


> Yeah, both Shimano and Quantum make several models with all of the above features. I guess what I meant to ask is what differentiates a Penn Slammer as a "saltwater reel" over any Shimano or Quantum on the market?
> 
> Not trying to knock on the Slammer (they're solid reels), but saying Shimano or Quantum don't make "saltwater reels" is misleading.


Yes it is misleading! It should have said something like," Penn makes much better saltwater reels than shimano and quantum do". Although i do not agree they are both monarchs and are both side by side the best in my opinion, shimano is much smoother,lighter, and alot more on the tech and pricey side, penn on the other hand is the tank, "most" of their reels are practically almost all metal making them a bit heavier! they are alot cheaper and they offer great quality at a lower price! In my opinion and financial status for my fishing id rather penn! But boy if i had the money id have an army of stellas, sustains, side by side with some ssm's and some 16/0 senators! Daiwa is another good brand thats very durable but im a fan of "some" reels only! 

Anyways, ive seen the saharas "new ones" and they seem very nice, they sound good are very smooth! Next plugging reel for me! anyways ive been staring at the catalyst's for a while now and they seem very nice but i personally do not buy used reels except if the price is like a once in a lifetime thing! Anyway you might want to also check out the spinfisher ssg's they are my second choice for my next plugging reel! I believe they are like 10$ over your price range though, but i think you can just order from the value meal next time you go to mcdonalds instead of ordering an 8$ big mac right?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

The Shimano Spheros 3000/4000 is a great Choice as well i'm surprised they dont charge more for it.


----------



## Capt. Hook (Dec 10, 2008)

*Happy Days*

Abu Garcia Soron STX, $68.88. PM me for link.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Penn 722z. Simple,Cheap and Strong. Great for jigging Pompano from a pier.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> so what makes a reel a "saltwater reel?"


How often do you want to clean and lube your reel, and do you have the expertise to do so? That's what it comes down to. I had a Stradic 5000 FH (allegedly a freshwater reel) and rinsed and washed it and kept it lubed! It was just as good the day I sold it as the day I bought it. Smooooooth!!! Saltwater reels will not require as much maintennance as freshwater when used in a saltwater environment, but by the same token, you should take care of your saltwater reels as if they were freshwater...they'll last a lot longer!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Capt. Hook said:


> Abu Garcia Soron STX, $68.88. PM me for link.


:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:

Contribute and sign up for sponsorship...otherwise...get lost!!!


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

uncdub13 said:


> Yeah, both Shimano and Quantum make several models with all of the above features. I guess what I meant to ask is what differentiates a Penn Slammer as a "saltwater reel" over any Shimano or Quantum on the market?
> 
> Not trying to knock on the Slammer (they're solid reels), but saying Shimano or Quantum don't make "saltwater reels" is misleading.


A saltwater reel has better corrosion resistence then a freshwater reel which has none and a saltwater reel will do just as well in freshwater. But a saltwater rod is crap no suck thing.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

shark123 said:


> A saltwater reel has better corrosion resistence then a freshwater reel which has none and a saltwater reel will do just as well in freshwater. But a saltwater rod is crap no suck thing.


How can you say that? there is a huge difference between a saltwater rod and a freshwater rod! For one the guides have to be corrotion resistant especially if fishing off of a yak where the rods regularly get dunked! The action sometimes have to be faster becouse of the wide variety of gamefish posibilities unlike freshwater! The reel seat has to be strong in case your gonna lock down the drag! And can you imagine fishing for marlin with a bass rod? Huge difference! Now lets just wait for the objections(if there are any)!opcorn:


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

inshoreangler95 said:


> How can you say that? there is a huge difference between a saltwater rod and a freshwater rod! For one the guides have to be corrotion resistant especially if fishing off of a yak where the rods regularly get dunked! The action sometimes have to be faster becouse of the wide variety of gamefish posibilities unlike freshwater! The reel seat has to be strong in case your gonna lock down the drag! And can you imagine fishing for marlin with a bass rod? Huge difference! Now lets just wait for the objections(if there are any)!opcorn:


Don't confuse "species" with "environment". I routinely use "freshwater" rods and reels in a salt environment with no trouble at all. They get dunked, splashed, dropped in sand. A good rinsing and normal maintenance is all they need to last a long time.

On the other hand, it is common to use heavy "saltwater" tackle for big catfish, sturgeon and other freshwater species. Just watch a guy with a Penn 4/0 on a tuna stick work a 60lb catfish and you'll know what I mean.

Saltwater-rated gear is just made to be more forgiving of those who do not maintain their tackle as they should.


----------



## Capt. Hook (Dec 10, 2008)

*Spam?*



sprtsracer said:


> :spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:
> 
> Contribute and sign up for sponsorship...otherwise...get lost!!!


My apologies if I have done something wrong. All I was trying to do was help. I found a link where I could buy a good reel and I wanted to pass it on. If I am not supposed to do that please let me know. I enjoy this site and have learned from it. Please forgive.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I bought the penn slammer and used it the first time. as I cast out I watched my cork and leader keep going way out the line had snapped. I rerigged and did it again with the same thing happening. I thought it was the line but after looking closer it was the eyelets that had sharp edges on the slammer rod. I returned it and got another slammer. This one is messed up also. The threaded nut that holds the reel in place is stripped out. So I'm not a penn fan. I do own the sahara and a diawa marco. I do like them. Besides shimano makes bearings and what is a reels most important ingredient? Shimano bike bearings and gears so forth. I've bought all my stuff from BPS and they back all their products. I have had several BPS inshore angler rod and reel combos and I like them also. I haven't had much luck in my short experience with penn. If you look at the high end stuff penn is on the medium level. I think but that's just my 2cent. BPS combo is the same price when they go on sale as the 68.00 you mentioned.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Welcome to P&S*



Capt. Hook said:


> My apologies if I have done something wrong. All I was trying to do was help. I found a link where I could buy a good reel and I wanted to pass it on. If I am not supposed to do that please let me know. I enjoy this site and have learned from it. Please forgive.


You must be accustomed to "that other site" where anything that even might be considered a link is deleted by moderators. The game is not played like that here. If you have a link that fits in with the posting I am sure no one would object to it. Some folks have had a tendency to post links to phone cards and the like after one or two post and it raises suspicion. I for one would like to see your link. 

Bill:fishing: Welcome to P&S


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

inshoreangler95 said:


> How can you say that? there is a huge difference between a saltwater rod and a freshwater rod! For one the guides have to be corrotion resistant especially if fishing off of a yak where the rods regularly get dunked! The action sometimes have to be faster becouse of the wide variety of gamefish posibilities unlike freshwater! The reel seat has to be strong in case your gonna lock down the drag! And can you imagine fishing for marlin with a bass rod? Huge difference! Now lets just wait for the objections(if there are any)!opcorn:


Yeah, I got sumptin'. I wish you'd put spell check on your post. Lol. I think I read where you are 13 is this right? Not making any fight here, o.k...you are intelligent for that age if you are. For any age for that matter. If I'm wrong my apologies. That is what I believe I read in another post. My blackberry doesn't have spell check so mock me if you like. Are you guys catchin' anything right now? Its been slow, reel slow here. Lol....goin' to wet a line 'dis mornin' hopefully something other than an oyster bed on my hook. 
I'm willing to bet that a majority of reels use shimano bearings. Where does penn get there's? I dunno'.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Capt. Hook said:


> My apologies if I have done something wrong. All I was trying to do was help. I found a link where I could buy a good reel and I wanted to pass it on. If I am not supposed to do that please let me know. I enjoy this site and have learned from it. Please forgive.


Nope...*I should be the one to apologize!* With your low post numbers, I wrongfully jumped the gun and thought you were a spammer trying to divert folks to your own site. My fault, and I'll own up to it. Feel free to post the link on here. I don't think anyone would object.


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

if you can still find the old spheros reels at dick's sporting goods, they were about 50$ had them all on sale for the new ones coming in. i bought all 4 i could. nice reels for the price, i use em on the pier and they are great.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

*Bad parts......(the rod)*



ledweightII said:


> I bought the penn slammer and used it the first time. as I cast out I watched my cork and leader keep going way out the line had snapped. I rerigged and did it again with the same thing happening. I thought it was the line but after looking closer it was the eyelets that had sharp edges on the slammer rod. I returned it and got another slammer. This one is messed up also. The threaded nut that holds the reel in place is stripped out. So I'm not a penn fan.


I never keep the combo of a slammer......The slammer 560 are about $130 right???? So the combo is $139.99, the rod is a cheap blank and assembled with the crappiest parts ever .


----------



## Capt. Hook (Dec 10, 2008)

sprtsracer said:


> Nope...*I should be the one to apologize!* With your low post numbers, I wrongfully jumped the gun and thought you were a spammer trying to divert folks to your own site. My fault, and I'll own up to it. Feel free to post the link on here. I don't think anyone would object.


https://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=3883

Thanks sprtsracer, The reel is a cardinal 806i but it is the new soron stx. I called Abu Garcia they explained to me that the 806i's name was changed in early production to soron stx for marketing purposes. That's why they are probably so cheap.

sprtsracer, You were the first person to respond to my first post. I thank you belatedly. I don't think I can add a great deal of fishing knowledge to the site, there are so many experts on this site. If people would like to learn to fish from shore for Togs in Ct. or gain access to private beaches or rocks, I have a formula that works. My area of knowledge that I can share with members of this forums is wild edible mushrooms. I have taught seminars at culinary schools and Smith College. If you can tell the difference between an apple and an orange you can safely pick and eat wild shrooms. I was taught by my Mom 56 years ago. Never try to pick without someone that knows his stuff, and you can't use a book to identify.

I love sports car racing. I was a member of the Holly Land drinking team on the inside of corner 5 at Elkhart Lake in college. I have taken my son and friends to Limerock.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Capt. Hook said:


> https://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=3883
> 
> Thanks sprtsracer, The reel is a cardinal 806i but it is the new soron stx. I called Abu Garcia they explained to me that the 806i's name was changed in early production to soron stx for marketing purposes. That's why they are probably so cheap.
> 
> ...


LOL...funny you should mention the "shrooms" since I just started a skillet full of "baby bellas" in the skillet with butter to make a sandwich!!! I also used to hunt "morels" (yum) in WV! BTW...there's a Recipe Forum here where your contributions would *also* be welcome! Right now, I'm flagging/corner working at several Pro and Club races in the Central Florida Region (Daytone 24, Club Racing, HSR, Porche Club, Indy Car...and my favorite...Turn 10 at the 12 hrs of Sebring! Turn 10 is particularly unique because of the fans there. They even have their own website, and it's the same folks every year. We get to the corner early in the morning to set up the flags, fire extinguishers, etc., and these folks are reaching coffee, croissants, eggs, etc., through the fence to us. They even made a video of us and sent it to us! They also feed us lunch and dinner, all "gratis"! In addition, they keep us entertained...ala "mooning" the drivers when they come through on their "introduction laps"! Couldn't ask for better fans!!! I plan on getting some good pics this year and posting them here on the lounge. Most folks wouldn't believe it, LOL! Turn 10 is adjacent to an area at Sebring called "Green Park", which, during the 12 hr race, is notorious for "shennanigans"! Lots of drinking, wild parties, and bare breasted women! The 12 hr is known as a "party that happens to have a race" as opposed to the Daytona 24, which is known as a "race that has an occasional party"! BIG DIFFERENCE!!! If any of you get a chance, come to Sebring for the 12 hr! You won't regret it. We, as flaggers and corner workers, just happen to be lucky enough to reap the benefits!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

For what it's worth, Ive got a Sahara that is my do everything reel. It's a 1000. Caught trout (salmonid, not salt water), smallmouth, largemouth, bream, crappie, God knows how many 18-26in stripers, catfish up to 6lbs, 50 or so flounder, bluefish, lizardfish, pompano, a puppy drum, and white perch.....and hasnt faltered yet. Can only imgaine what a 4000 would do. Although in the salt, Id maybe move up a little in the Shimano line up.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Capt. Hook said:


> https://www.ffo-tackle.com/detail.cfm?PassProdId=3883
> 
> Thanks sprtsracer, The reel is a cardinal 806i but it is the new soron stx. I called Abu Garcia they explained to me that the 806i's name was changed in early production to soron stx for marketing purposes. That's why they are probably so cheap.
> 
> ...


Thanks! As a matter of fact, I just ordered the reel. I'll let everyone know how it performs! Larry


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

ledweightII said:


> Yeah, I got sumptin'. I wish you'd put spell check on your post. Lol. I think I read where you are 13 is this right? Not making any fight here, o.k...you are intelligent for that age if you are. For any age for that matter. If I'm wrong my apologies. That is what I believe I read in another post. My blackberry doesn't have spell check so mock me if you like. Are you guys catchin' anything right now? Its been slow, reel slow here. Lol....goin' to wet a line 'dis mornin' hopefully something other than an oyster bed on my hook.
> I'm willing to bet that a majority of reels use shimano bearings. Where does penn get there's? I dunno'.


Yes that is correct, and yes i do need to start getting used to doing spell checks after every post! Anyways i haven't been fishing lately since Ive been caught up with school, and baseball has me almost everyday at the park either practicing or at a game, so i cant really say much about how its been, sorry man!


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

I have used an Exceler 3000 for a whole season now and have found it to be outstanding. In this reel is where the most useful engineering developments that Daiwa has come up with are applied at an outstanding price point. I'll soon be purchasing the 3500 model as well. I consider this reel an engineering victory for Diawa and a tested performer, it would be a sound choice.
Scrapple in DE


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Don't confuse "species" with "environment". I routinely use "freshwater" rods and reels in a salt environment with no trouble at all. They get dunked, splashed, dropped in sand. A good rinsing and normal maintenance is all they need to last a long time.
> 
> On the other hand, it is common to use heavy "saltwater" tackle for big catfish, sturgeon and other freshwater species. Just watch a guy with a Penn 4/0 on a tuna stick work a 60lb catfish and you'll know what I mean.
> 
> Saltwater-rated gear is just made to be more forgiving of those who do not maintain their tackle as they should.


Yes this is true, I use uglysticks with TLD stars for big james river blue and flathead catfish.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

chris storrs said:


> daiwa bg15..simple..strong..reliable
> 
> jmo


Very true


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

so did you get the Sahara? How did it turn out for you? I need to purchase a new reel for chasing drummies in the sound with my new kayak. Sahara? Or should I keep moving up the food chain?


----------

